# Are there any other black buns like me?



## Katmais_mommy

She just loves me so so much! She spends her entire paycheck on me every week! When I was really sick, my momma paid $500 to make me all better!Of course, I thank her every day with a bunny kiss and a cuddle. 

My momma LOVES black bunnies like me! I'm mostly black with 1/2 a white necklace (yuck!) and white socks. My sister is all black and looks more like a Lionhead like my daddy. And my annoying little brotherbun is black with dutch markings. We don't get along very well, and my momma won't let me near him. 



So, are there any other black buns out there like me? :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun

me and me husbun is black otters - dis means we is very nicely marked. you may want to look at poe's blog written wiv his hoomin, elfmommy. dis cute bunny is black.

luv roxy


----------



## cheryl

Did you say black bunnies?!....well here i am....me names Ebony...and yah i'm cute as can be...i have another sissy who also has black fur...well she's not really my sissy but she's my family...i'm sure she will hop on over here and check this thread out pretty soon...


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Hi Ebony! I think Lops are cuties! My hoomin think you're cute too!


----------



## tonyshuman

Big hellos to the black bunnies! We have them at the shelter a lot and sometimes we have a hard time finding them homes. I don't know why! Maybe people are worried that a black bunny will hide in the shadows and jump out at them, like a ninja! Do you guys do that?


----------



## kirbyultra

hii everybun! I'm Kirby and I am a black bun too.

I have 1 white mark on my neck, 1 white paw and my wittle wips are also white. :biggrin2:


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Tonyshuman, my momma only likes black bunnies, so me and my brother and my sister were lucky buns!

Kirby, I look a lot like you! I have white on my neck. My hoomin calls it a necklace but i think that sounds to girly. And my socks are white too. How much do you weigh?


----------



## kirbyultra

I weigh like almost 6 lbs but my mom says I am pudgey butt  I can't help it, she gives me good nomz.

No, I don't like to hide in shadows. I like to hide under boxes. But I never scare mommy. I like to sit nicely and wait for her to find me  

Mom tells me there are lots of black buns at the shelter here too  I dunno why. Aren't we handsome enough?


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Does your hoomin know what breed you are?


----------



## Violet23

Lookin for black buns? 




All black 'cept for mai tummeh, and mai nose, and eyeliner, etc. Aint i bootiful? and being black helps me hide under the couch, mai hoomin always finds me somehow tho, dont know how, i blend in so well


----------



## kirbyultra

*Katmais_mommy wrote: *


> Does your hoomin know what breed you are?




I'm a Satin mix :bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr




----------



## Bunny Walnut

I'm a black bunny


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, Walnut is pretty.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi my name is Winston. I'm mostly Black half my face is white and I have like a white necklace, I tell Mommie it's actually a white bowtie, I have a white paw too.











Winston


----------



## tonyshuman

My name is Frida and I am mostly black too. I am also pretty darn grumpy.




Although I will snuggle with you if there's no other option. 




MWAH!!


----------



## KarriS

yesss my name is bunny and i am a black lop eared my mom loooves me too I love jumping up on the couch and laying there with my mom


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90

My name is Sasha and im all black and my sista Kiwi is also all black with a white nose!
Here we are!And my sister Raven too!


----------



## jcl_24

Hello,
I'm an all black bunny called Ebony. My ears are lopped. That's me as a baby in the avatar. I've grown a lot now and the bunny slave/human describes me as stocky and athletic with means I am strong, fastand can jump high.

My large, silky ears are a constant source of admiration from the humans now. 

Power to beautiful or handsome black bunnies.

Ebony x


----------



## Kim1218

My name is Shadow. I'm a lion head mix. I'm almost 7 months old, and I'm getting spayed next week. I'm black with a dark gray man and dark gray on my sides & back legs. I'm full of energy and I love climbing up high on the furniture.


----------



## lionheadhope

this is me im called blossom me wove my hooman



dis is me when me was a baby bun ignor the date my hooman got it rong or it ma be my boder he smelly!


----------



## kirstin

Hewo! My name ish Milo and I is a black bun!! 

Go to http://tailoftwobunniesrabbitry.yolasite.com/picture-gallery.php

And I is da black one! :biggrin2:Aren't I cute??


----------



## Nancy McClelland

sadly, my two little black bunnies have both gone to the bridge---Stewart II and Bonnie.


----------



## sparney

im an orange.
the other day mah mummy sed dat she saw a orange wabbit in dah pet food shop.
im anuver rareish color!
oh its fun


----------



## lillyen10

Hi poes hewe im doin dis by iPod so it's hawd but any ways I'm a black bun! I'm all furry and fluffy. Wite now I'm welly angwy cuz I'm sheding but I'm kinda happy cuz bubba keeps fowgeting to close da cage so I hop out and scawe dadda and mommy also I'm a mini Rex oops gotta go sissys comin love y'all see ya later


----------

